# Film composition: "Epic Jutland"



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I composed this piece for a short movie I made about Jutland (Denmark). I need some feedback, on what I need to improve, what works, and what doesn't work.






If you want to, you are welcome to comment on my video too.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I like it.
It's very epic and describes well those beautiful lands.

Two suggestions:
1. It seems there's only one progression and it is exposed in different manners (minimal piano, flute, etc...). I would have written another theme, to avoid monotony.
2. The only thing I don't like: too many "thunder"-sounds. Somtimes they disturb the music itself.

Greetings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The video is not bad, the music .....mediocre, as if I heard it all before, sorry.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> The video is not bad, the music .....mediocre, as if I heard it all before, sorry.


You cannot possibly have heard this before, as I just composed it recently.

What you might say is that it may sound LIKE something you heard before. I did use chords common for film music, used by many different film composers. But the melodies and composition and the way the music progress etc. etc. is all my own.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some of the scenes are perhaps a little too short, such as Hald? 
Dannevirke should perhaps be better mapped as the extensive fortress wall it was?

Otherwise nice pictures, I think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> You cannot possibly have heard this before, as I just composed it recently.
> 
> What you might say is that it may sound LIKE something you heard before. I did use chords common for film music, used by many different film composers. But the melodies and composition and the way the music progress etc. etc. is all my own.


That's what I mean, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

mediumaevum said:


> You cannot possibly have heard this before, as I just composed it recently.


It's attractive enough, but formulaic, which is why Pugg said '_as if _I heard it all before' (not that he _had_). It's reminiscent of much film trailer music which just plays grand chords, makes a melody out of the chords, but has no development. A random search for "film trailer music" on Youtube will bring up some similar themes, and Hans Zimmer Studios approach to action movies seems to be based on the same principles (so if you can do it as well as they do, you might make some money!)


----------

